# WTB - Look 585 Ultra, Medium



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

WTB - Look 585 Ultra, Medium

pm me pls


----------



## bigtino (Nov 5, 2004)

Please email me at [email protected]. I sell Look products for Wrench Science and can build you a 585 Ultra in Medium. Please contact me if you are still in the market. Cheers.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

bigtino,

Are you by any chance the Tino of (perhaps formerly?) Look USA who used to post on this board before Chas took over?


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

bigtino said:


> Please email me at [email protected]. I sell Look products for Wrench Science and can build you a 585 Ultra in Medium. Please contact me if you are still in the market. Cheers.



I m looking for a used bike, not new, unless you have a inexpensive 07 585 ultra


----------

